# Data Analytics for maximizing TIPS and Ride Earnings...



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I've identified 14 unique pieces of information I can glean from a Ping.
10 after ride begins - some of which I can make educated guesses about based on above.
Did I miss anything?

Google Sheets Link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YuPBJAU1FQf4I-QW9DP1ymDtKhRUta7q2LVudyZVgIw/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

An iOS Numbers Spreadsheet for Weekly Summary Results:


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

An interesting data point to add would be number of hours.

Also are the miles listed total miles or paid miles?

Does cash include or exclude in app tips?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> An interesting data point to add would be number of hours.
> 
> Also are the miles listed total miles or paid miles?


They're "Made up" Miles.
I have my actual data in another sheet.
These are just fake numbers for the most part.
It would be easy to add another line(s) for App Miles vs. Total Miles.
Daily hours: Good Point!
Also a line for tracking Tips?
It won't let me upload the .numbers file or I would.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> They're "Made up" Miles.
> I have my actual data in another sheet.
> These are just fake numbers for the most part.
> It would be easy to add another line(s) for App Miles vs. Total Miles.
> ...


Just because I do not like tips and think they should be done away with does not mean that others might not find such information useful for tracking purposes.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

iOS Numbers file here:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=18Tlx9_rs-hiYIlg1RMxj1cWeTkknudeH










Excel File:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BqHhOOghuU7XCcp-2atnBNg35vUEhJWl


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> iOS Numbers file here:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=18Tlx9_rs-hiYIlg1RMxj1cWeTkknudeH
> 
> View attachment 214579
> ...


The only thing that I would really change is the miles. I don't think that you are capturing all your miles and that is important for tax reasons. I would also track miles from the time that you drop off a passenger until you get the ping for another pick up...... unless you are able to get a ping most of the time right where you dropped off the last passenger. I don't find that to happen all the time with me.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

I track paid miles vs. Total miles. It rarely varies.

Almost daily, my paid miles equal 60-65% of my actual miles.

I average approx. 125 miles a day. Range is 100 to 200. Most days 100-140.

Thus i average 40-56 unpaid miles a day. Take out 30 a day picking people up (avg. 3 miles x 10 trips) and 20 miles before and after my first and last rides, that leaves somewhere less than 10 miles a day driving to a hopefully busier area.

Either way, the only way i see cutting down unpaid miles is by cutting down deadhead miles. And that's a function of luck on destination rides.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> The only thing that I would really change is the miles. I don't think that you are capturing all your miles and that is important for tax reasons. I would also track miles from the time that you drop off a passenger until you get the ping for another pick up...... unless you are able to get a ping most of the time right where you dropped off the last passenger. I don't find that to happen all the time with me.


It's a basic template for others to fine tune for their use.
This is meant to be a summary.
I use Stride to track actual mileage.
Separate Reports for IRS purposes.


----------

